# Bird barking like small Mexican dog?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Little G4 is honking like a little Mexican dog? I've looked down his throat and there's no canker I can see or any snot or discharge coming from his nose, he's just as fiesty as ever, but he will stand there and make a barking noise almost like a little dog? He can still coo normally, it's kind of like he is sneezing or something. Any ideas, could he have something stuck in his nostrils or something? 

BTW - For those interested we are now 4 for 4 on the eggs we got little G19 last night - welcome him to the world.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH, MY GOODNESS...your numbers are SURE RISING!!

CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME TO G19!!!

May be just a normal "growing" thing with the sound.

I remember when Squeaks was a "squeaker." Then, one day, he was a "croaker!" He sounded soooo funny!

Finally, his voice "changed" and he was a "GROWN UP" boy/bird!  

Keep us "tuned" in...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, how old is G4?


The new baby is so sweet and tiny. Congratulations on a great "bunch" of babies.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maggie...I was hoping he was old enough to be a "croaker!"  Pretty sure he is...


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's almost 2 years old now*

He's the little fellow that was found floating down the Truckee River winter before last in his nest as a baby. So he's nearly two years old now. Sure would miss him a lot if something happened to him. Here's a video I shot of the noise - it's a Quicktime .mov file and will take a long time to download if you are on a dial up. I'm very worried I think we are going to make a visit to the vet if it's not cleared up by this evening.

NAB 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUOTH1qYepM


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Gee Nab,

My birds have made some funny sounds, but I have never heard this Chihuahua imitation before now.

I sure hope that it is something that he has aquired after becoming a Daddy, and nothing that is life threatening.

G19, welcome to the world! 

Keep us posted,

Feather


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

That sure is a new one! It almost sounds like hiccup-ing or something.
Let us know how this progresses, I sure am curious... Good luck G4! Hope you feel better!

And Welcome to the world G19! (19?!  ) It's a pleasure to meet you little one!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

Just in case he is stressed and his immune system needs a little boost, you can give him a garlic capsule down the throat, and use some Echinacea drops for 3 days in water, (no alcohol kind) that usually stops alot of stuff...in case it is the beginning of a cold or something.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, he is way old to be croaking. I have never heard a pigeon make this sound so I think I would take him to the vet just to make sure. Could he have swallowed anything foreign that may be lodged in his throat.

I remember him well now that you mention where you got him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've never heard a pigeon make that noise.I think it would be wise to visit the Vet if it doesn't clear up by tonight. I'm wondering, could it be gape worms?
What do others think? I did have a chicken with gape worms that made a similar noise.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't know what it is but it's not normal, that's for sure. I've never heard such a noise come from a pigeon. I'd FOR SURE get it checked out.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

You could check to see if his nares look like they have something covering them or even take a syring with sterile water in it, (you don't need much and kind of wash out the nares) My vet has done this before to my birds it may make them sneeze a little and if something is in there then they could release it. Could also be a seed shuck, that is the easiest thing I can recommend, but if it keeps up then maybe dont take any chances and see a vet. 

Cindy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*It Could Be A Trumpeter*

HI NAB, There is a breed of pigeon that does make strange sounds TRUMPETERS. They are bred for the sounds that they make. I have checked the "ENCYCLOPEDIA of PIGEONS BREEDS" and on page 498 is a picture of an ARABIAN TRUMPETER that looks very much like your G 4. The description states that it is of the wild COLUMBA LIVIA type,so it could be easily be mistaken for a ferel type.If in fact it is a TRUMPETER I NOW DUB IT GABRIEL OR GABRIELLA .GEORGE


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Fuzz in the throat*

I had looked down his throat this morning but didn't see anything, so I got home and burrito wrapped him in a towel and pried his beak open and he had a bunch of fne fuzz stuck in there from off his plush toy that he pecks all the time. I got the blunt tweezers and pulled the fuzzball out and no more sneezing and he's cooing like normal now. He mad though because I took his plush toy away so this can't happen again. He seems good as new now I just got to get a bell or something for him to peck at, but it will be something that he can't tear apart. The babies have all made it so far, their little bellies are all puffed out so Mom & Dad are feeding everyone good - so far it looks good babywise. In other news we got a call from Department of Wildlife on a bobcat that might be coming into the bird repair center (Nancy has a license and has done lots of other wildlife for years other than just birds) We think he may have got into a garbage can where somebody had tossed an open bag of that poisened dogfood that's been in the news lately. I guess idiots are tossing that stuff out unsealed and leaving it in the can for days before their pickup. If you have any of that stuff make sure you don't just toss it in the garbage can, be sure you only put it out there on pick up day and seal it up in a trash bag duck tapped shut if you have any wildlife in your area.

NAB


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mystery solved. Good news.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Super sleuthing, NAB!!! So glad you found the problem and were able to remove it. Walter will sometimes get one of those fine, feather-hairs in his nostril which a damp Q-tip helps remove (which he bites whenever he can).

Congratulations on your new little one!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT advice for garbage disposal, Nab!

So GLAD to hear G4 is OK! 

In fact, you may have helped many others who have plush toys for their pijies! Could be dangerous! There could be a lot of unhappy pijies around... 

Please update us on the bobcat!

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I am so glad you found the problem. It is something all of us should keep in mind. And thanks for the warning about disposal of food. I hope the bobcat makes it.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

So very happy everything is fine. Regarding that bad dog food I had 2 cans unopened and opened it and flushed it so it wouldn't sit in a land fill and laterin rusty nasty cans seep into the earth. Again happy everything is ok  

Cindy


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Not out of the woods yet*

Yesterday when this whole barking thing started I took his cage apart and cleaned everything and put in all new paper and gravel paper etc. Now the barking has stopped but it doesn't look like he's pooping at all. I think he may have swallowed some of the stuff and he's plugged up. I wonder if this is the first time anyone as ever asked what can you use for a pigeon laxitive? If he doesn't start pooping by morning it's off to the vet.

NAB 

Here's a little Easter bunny we raised last year from a baby - Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT a bonney bunny!!

Here's hoping that G4 will soon poop a whooper!

Will watch for updates.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

What a darling Easter bunny!

I'm sorry to hear G 4 has not pooped. Have you tried giving him a 1/4 dropper of olive oil? It works well on hens with stuck eggs and crops, when a bird has overeaten.

Have you checked his crop? Is there debri in there?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Vent started working again, and a rouen duck update*

Got up this morning and first thing I did was check his cage for poop (how crazed is that waking up hoping for pigeon poop) and he had - not much, just a couple tiny ones, so I think he may still be plugged up I'll try the olive oil thing soon as I can get some. And I went by the pond where we released the little Rouen duck last week, I had been by there twice since we released him but I couldn't see him so I was getting worried, thought maybe the contruction workers might have had a duck dinner, but when I went by this morning there he was, proud as a peacock and leading around a couple other ducks like a king of the hill. He's doing great, and since I had thorougly looked for him the first two times I suspect that he has a really good hiding place staked out, so he's going to have a good life

NAB 

Here he is with his new flock of friends.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for the update, Nab...

Any news on the Bobcat??

Hugs and Scritches to all!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the photo of the adorable Easter bunny!!!
Sure hope G4's gastric problem resolves quickly.
Glad to know the Rouen duck has adapted so nicely to his new environment!


----------

